# Which Culinary School?



## alexica (Feb 7, 2011)

Me and my two best friends, who are more like my sisters, will be graduating high school in 2014. We have had this dream to own a restaurant/bakery for a couple years, and we plan on achieving it. That being said, what would be some culinary schools that we should be looking into. Please keep in mind that the three of us live in the south east region of the United States, and as much as we would like to, we can't go to CIA because it's too far away. We've been looking into the Art Institute of Tennessee and Le Cordon Bleu, but I know we need to be looking into more than that. Please tell me what other culinary schools we should be taking into consideration, and advice about the ones we've already looked into.


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Look into your local Community College. It's a lot less $ and just as good.  Remember all of these places teach only the basics, and in most cases basics are basics. and all the same. Plus your Com. College is not for profit like th rest.


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

I would like to add that while you are all about the age of 14 or 15, you can actually start working in the food industry soon or right now to get your feet wet. 

With all that being said, I think it's great you are thinking about this now as opposed to your senior year in high school.


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

I know you said you live in the South East region but what state?


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

Alexica:

*ACF: TN*

*Shaw Guides: TN*

*Nashville State CC* and *Walters State CC* have Culinary Arts programs. Walters State has a Baking/Pastry option. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif


----------



## alexica (Feb 7, 2011)

We live in Tennessee.


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

Alexica,

In Tennessee, you have Nashville State Community College http://ww2.nscc.edu/depart/culinary/index.html and Rel Maples http://www.ws.edu/businessdiv/hospbusiness/culinary.asp.

A few things though...

1) See if you would count for District tuition rates as where you live is important when it comes to tuition with state schools. Private schools usually don't look at where you live when determining tuition.

2) Not all community colleges are good in the same way not all private schools are bad.

While it's good you are looking into school now, I think it would be great to work in the food industry while in high school (maybe 20 hrs a week) or full time in the summers.

Good luck.


----------



## alexica (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you everyone who has left comments. You have been a big help, and we are taking every bit of advice into consideration.


----------



## culinarian (Mar 14, 2011)

Actually, CIA is non-profit


----------



## culinarian (Mar 14, 2011)

chefedb said:


> Look into your local Community College. It's a lot less $ and just as good. Remember all of these places teach only the basics, and in most cases basics are basics. and all the same. Plus your Com. College is not for profit like th rest.


Actually CIA is non profit.


----------

